# Tripletail



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I know it's early in the year, but I'm trying to formulate a plan for catching a few Tripletail this year. Seems like the way to go is to fish under a channel buoy with live shrimp. Does anyone have any tips? The only person I know who has caught one just happen to see it swim by while trout fishing.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Mobile..Crab Traps or Buoys..Live Shrimp


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Like said above, mobile bay is usually very productive for tripletail from now until august or so. Markers, crab pots and shallow rigs should hold them. A live shrimp will work but they will usually hit soft plastic artificials just as readily. A pearl white DOA will not go unnoticed by a tripletail as long as you don't bomb him on the head with it.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll second what tunapopper said. Use pearl white plastic with red lead head. Don't use shrimp....just make a couple of casts and move on if nothing there.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, I second Mobile Bay....it SUCKS around P'cola for some reason. :banghead


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

mobile bay bouys, poles or any othere structure that put shade into the water. the mobile bay gets pounded starting about june and july. get a good casting rod and reel and heavy line. get close enough to throw past the object and let the bait come by drifting by with the current may take a few cast to test him. if it you get nothing, hit the next object. i like to stay as far away as i can without spooking them. some dont care but some do. good lcuk and hold on. use the motor to pull the fish away from the object.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic150114-15-1.aspx?Highlight=mdrobe2


----------

